# como conectar un motor AC



## snusnuh (Ene 21, 2008)

Esta es una pregunta bastante novata pero es la primera vez que conecto un motor AC y prefiero curarme en salud. El motor que tengo tiene 3 cables, por lo cual no sé si asumir que el tercer cable es para polo a tierra o es un común para dos embobinados y por lo tanto dos velocidades diferentes del motor. En cualquier caso no sé cómo identificar los cables de fase y neutro o cómo debo conectarlo. Cualquier ayuda será agradecida enormemente.

Y por último, el condensador debo conectarlo como lo haría normalmente para un motor DC? es decir entre las dos terminales del motor por donde pondré la corriente AC?


----------



## heli (Ene 21, 2008)

Primero tienes que distinguir si es un motor AC *trifásico* o *monofásico*. Si es trifásico cada cable va a una fase, para invertir el sentido de giro intercambia un par de cables de conexión.
Como mencionas un condensador, lo mas probable es que sea monofásico. En ese caso tienes que identificar la *bobina de trabajo* y la *bobina de arranque*. En tu motor que solo tiene 3 hilos uno es común para las dos bobinas. La bobina de trabajo se conecta directamente a AC. La bobina de arranque (que ya tiene un polo a AC porque es común con uno de la de trabajo) se conecta a un polo del condensador y el otro polo del condensador a AC.
En un motor DC el condensador es un simple filtro. En un motor AC monofásico sirve para producir un desfase de la tensión en la bobina de arranque y hacer que gire.


----------



## snusnuh (Ene 21, 2008)

Primero que todo gracias por tu respuesta. A ver si comprendo. Son dos bobinas que están conectadas en un extremo. Este extremo tiene un cable que es el común de las dos bobinas, y el cual por lo que entiendo no tendré que usar. Los dos cables restantes son los extremos de las dos bobinas. Uno de estos extremos debo enviarlo a AC y el otro extremo con el condensador ne serie a AC. Entendí bien? Por si acaso adjuntaré un dibujo


----------



## snusnuh (Ene 21, 2008)

Bueno finalmente y después de unos cuantos cortos logré conectarlo correctamente y mi motor por fin funciona. Para quienes lleguen a tener el mismo problema que yo aquí está el circuito.


----------



## neroxiz (Jul 6, 2009)

existe alguna manera de identificar que bobina pertenece a cada terminal? ya que mi motor no posee ninguna identificacion en los bornes.
gracias


----------



## edgaroman (Jul 15, 2009)

yo tengo el mismo problema, mi motor tiene un cable azul, uno rojo y el otro blanco, como irian conectados


----------



## neo9 (May 20, 2010)

Mi motor tiene 2 cables arriba y 2 abajo uno de arriba sale hacia la c.a y uno de abajo tambien entonces que significa de que tipo de motor tengo? Y si se puede controlar con el l293b ?


----------

